
Show HN: My Startup Is Taking on Tesla in Home Energy Storage - traviswingo
https://electriqpower.com
======
brudgers
The mention of Tesla might register with an investor {maybe postively, maybe
not}, but taking on Tesla isn't an imaginary problem for me as I imagine
myself as an imaginary end user. At best, mentioning Tesla gives me the
imaginary problem of having to evaluate and compare and choose between
ElectricIQ and Tesla product lines.

The optimization on pitching to investors is also present in:

 _We help homeowners effectively, efficiently and intelligently save money
with renewable energy._

I mean, at the level I make a purchase decision, I make it beacuse I identify
as _me_ not as a member of the abstract class Homeowners. Going further, I'm
not making a purchase to _help_ save money. I'm making it to actually save
money.

Or maybe I'm buying it to express my values relative to some aspect of the
electrical grid...since it works with the solar panels I already have. And
since I already have solar panels, odds are I had some contractor install them
and that's probably who (or someone like them) I will call to have the system
modified if I'm cautious around electrical current. So maybe solar system
installers and electricians are an alternative point of sale over consumers,
in which case the pitch is "PowerIQ helps you profit from helping your
customers save money."

My gut is that for the mass market construction industry, the brand of battery
is going to be about as relevant as the brand of circuit breaker box or solar
panel. Batteries are going to be mostly commodity with a few exceptions for
aspirational brands.

Good luck.

------
Amir6
Good Luck! A couple of suggestions: -I would like to see more pricing
statistics on how much you can save by using these devices and how long it
takes for such device to pay for itself. -Even how you can make money by
selling electricity to grid (your neighbors) at peak hours and make money if
your house hold does not use all the energy stored.

